# furs



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

are muskrat furs worth anyrhing and if they are what can i get for 1 ?


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

Depends on the number of furs you have, if the 'rats are skinned or not, and the condition. But your maybe looking at 1.50-2.50 ea.


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

Also matters what time of year you get them....early, I would have to say maybe pushin $1.25 or less and then the later ice rats are probably pushing $2.75-$3. If you're trappin muskrats...why don't you just get some **** why your at it..not that much better as in price wise but I averaged about $9 a peice this year.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

take em close, probably hit it on the head! Depends on the amount of rats that are being held by the country buyers? Our rat population is about non-existant so I won't waste my time. Check out this website and it will show you the fur sales for the May NAFA sale in Toronto.

My personnal opinion is that our ND furs really took a dump this past year, except for the very very best! When you check out the website, make sure to look at the average prices not the top prices paid, those are decieving.

http://www.nafa.ca/auction/results/MAY-05-WF-US.pdf


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Yes concentrate on raccoon and beaver. Would think that the raccoon market is due for rise in demand soon, if the Chinese decide to wear **** it would create a huge market, I know beaver are a lot of work and the country buyers will not buy carcass beaver but we did average $22.00 on spring beaver. and do not forget mink as it seems there are not any mink trappers left.


----------



## opossum14 (Nov 3, 2005)

for a good muskrat you probably get $2-$3


----------

